# Rewiring Boat!!?!



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

I've got a 15' 1961 Larson fiberglass boat w/ a 1981 70 hp Johnson on it.(runs like new) My 45 yr.old wiring needs to be replaced. I bought a Perco battery switch to allow to me charge & run from either of 2 batteries. I know how to physically do the job, (marine type connectors, marine tinned copper wire, waterproof seal each terminal & connection, etc) but I'm not sure how to design the system. It has very simple electrical needs. Lights, horn, fish finder, bilge, gauges, coupla of power take-offs, maybe a small light or 2 in the side panels. I have a few design questions & hope somebody out there could please give me some ideas. Can I mount both batts. in front & use a connector to attach the main starter power wires from the motor to it & run a wire from there to batt. switch mounted up front w/out fear of a constant bad/corroding connection? Do I need to fuse each line or can I run 1 or 2 fuses on wires to terminal boards to disburse power out to each outlet? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I would run a power wire from the regulator, not the battery to a fuse block under the dash or there abouts to wire the accessories. AutoZone has the auto type fuse blocks for relatively cheap. As far as the batteries are concerned, with the Perco switch, I would wire it however best meets your needs for space, etc, making sure you're using a heavy enough wire of course. After the connections are made, spray all terminals on the switch and battery with white lithium or the like. My experience with the Perco's is if it is off, you should not have corrosion issues. It sounds to me like you know what you need, but you're second guessing a bit. You shouldn't have to fuse the main power lines as the motor's regulator will take care of that, as well as the Perco switch itself. I hope this helps and I hope I've answered your question.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Wannabitawerm, 

Thanks for that response. To run a wire from the regulator? Is that one of the leads from the motor or ignition switch? I'm not sure where to tap into that. 

Thanks Again,

Jeff


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

There should be wires coming off of the engine "regulator/alternator", in order to charge the batteries, while the engine is running. Check you schematics, or manual, if you got one. I would recommend fusing the main lines at the battery, both positive, and ground. Also, you can get fuse blocks, at either a auto parts store, or a marine store. The standard "pullout" type auto fuses work well, or the smaller "marine" types. I had to rewire my older boat as well. It was a mess. Be careful what kind of batteries you use to, some regulators won't work well with maintenance free batteries, they will prematurely kill them. I would use one heavy duty starting battery for everything, and a separate deep cycle for an electric trolling motor, if you have one. Everstart makes some good batteries, and you can get some good prices at WalMart.>BornToFish


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

BorntoFish,

Thanks for quick answer! My schematic shows a wire coming off "stator and timer" & going to a terminal block, could I hook up there to draw my power? Will it still feed with motor off? I'll guess that's what accessory key position is for!!?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I rewired my boat this year. I used a 30 or 40 amp fuse to the terminal block, and than another in line fuse to my acessories. 3 amp for fishfinder, 10 amp for radio and so on. Fuses are important use them. Cheaper than replacing gps or something!!!


----------

